# P. Metallica Slings - To buy or not to buy?



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy a pair of sexed P. Metallica slings, £200 for the pair plus a 400 mile round trip to collect. Should I just go for it or wait for a better deal. I can afford it if I put off building a new pond for the turtles.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Care for what you've got first .


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad price, bad trip. Bad all over id say.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Care for what you've got first .


Yeah, I know what you mean. The turtles are in their winter tank, 6'x2'x2' and they are sub adult (3 of them). This would only set back the project for about 4 weeks.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Bad price, bad trip. Bad all over id say.


agreed


----------



## Emily N (Jul 31, 2008)

Whoah that's a lot of money, and a long trip.

I've seen metallic slings for £50 each, I wouldn't pay much more than that!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

What exactly do you mean by sling?

Im sure in theory slings can be sexed but its very difficult and is usually done as the T moves more into the juvi/sub adult stage.

Do you know how big these are?

If they are definately a sexed pair and maybe closer to the juvi stage of life it might not be such a bad idea!!


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

They where advertised as slings, but the guy says he has sexed them all. There is something that niggles me about all this. Probably because his email ends with - .de I've been after these for ages but not come across any.


----------



## Emily N (Jul 31, 2008)

BadBikaDamo said:


> They where advertised as slings, but the guy says he has sexed them all. There is something that niggles me about all this. Probably because his email ends with - .de I've been after these for ages but not come across any.


Probably best stay away then! Shipping overseas is always a little risky anyway, especially in cold weather.

But yeah, it would be very hard to sex slings, so it is a bit weird.

I'm sure there will be some cheaper ones advertised soon, a lot of people seem to have adults at the moment, so maybe they will try breeding at some point.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

OK, I've just double checked. He has slings, juvies and adults. Advert says Nottingham. His email says I can collect from Edinburgh???

Seem fishy?

Apparently a Lady in Yorkshire has some, so I'll try her instead.

Thanks for all the reply's


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't do it. That's very expensive indeed. If you really wanted some now, I can suggest a source that would be cheaper, but would still work out at about £65 a sling or so, plus postage.

If you can hold on until a little after the BTS show, I'll hopefully have some for sale. On a side note, metallica are pretty easy to sex from a very young age


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

BadBikaDamo said:


> OK, I've just double checked. He has slings, juvies and adults. Advert says Nottingham. His email says I can collect from Edinburgh???
> 
> Seem fishy?
> 
> ...


I've seen about 5 metallica scams in the last month or so, most originating from Camaroon. I'd put money on the fact this is one of them.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheers Dan. If you can reserve me a couple that would be cool:2thumb:

I least then I can buy with confidence.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

BadBikaDamo said:


> They where advertised as slings, but the guy says he has sexed them all. There is something that niggles me about all this. Probably because his email ends with - .de I've been after these for ages but not come across any.


Id I were you I'd keep that money aside for something else.


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

Defo dont fall into an ol scam. I got stung for a bit of money a while ago (through my own stupidity if im honest, but these people can be SO convincing) your best bet is to go with the man dano's idea, £65 for a metallica sling isnt bad at all!! Or you could wait a few months for some of his


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

If it were a year or so ago, I would have said yes, but now that is FAR too expensive.


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Don't do it. That's very expensive indeed. If you really wanted some now, I can suggest a source that would be cheaper, but would still work out at about £65 a sling or so, plus postage.
> 
> If you can hold on until a little after the BTS show, *I'll hopefully have some for sale.* On a side note, metallica are pretty easy to sex from a very young age


 
Sweeeeeet Deals, i wud def be after one, as im sure sooo many other people wud be too, i bagsie one!! (do they say bagsie in Eng?? means lik having "first dibs"....lol)


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Little more to add here. The deal smells like a bad egg! Stay well away. The poll says it all...!!

Like Dan I hope to breed my male soon when he matures, He needs 1 more moult I think. Hopefully I'l have slings for sale as well. : victory:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Like Dan I hope to breed my male soon when he matures, He needs 1 more moult I think. Hopefully I'l have slings for sale as well. : victory:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


:lol2:

Yes Dan, of course thats with your help


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

nice one so there may be a few batches of slings ahead *fingers crossed* :2thumb: best of luck guys n keep us in the knw!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

y2kcurran said:


> nice one so there may be a few batches of slings ahead *fingers crossed* :2thumb: best of luck guys n keep us in the knw!


She molted out the last 2 times I've tried to get a sac from her, but I'm confident I now know what caused it on both occasions, so fingers crossed


----------



## got the bug (Feb 18, 2009)

i must agree look after your turtles first m8,the problem with slings is gettin them to live on, ive had roughly 20 pokie slings & only about 12 of those survived and at that price its alot of a risk even for such a nice T

i myself am after p.metallica's too but i think a sling is alot of a risk so am holding on for juv's or even adult/sub-adults.

good luck anyway m8


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Way over priced at 200 quid, i bought 3 inch juvis for 60 quid in september and have anothe 30 ordered for march


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Got 2 breeding pairs now. Wont have any as soon as Steve unfortunately, but maybe a little after the BTS show with any luck.


----------



## rotor (Sep 12, 2007)

BadBikaDamo said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a pair of sexed P. Metallica slings, £200 for the pair plus a 400 mile round trip to collect. Should I just go for it or wait for a better deal. I can afford it if I put off building a new pond for the turtles.



Take a trip to the BTS show in May.... you'll probably find them there much cheaper!


----------



## vampyrdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

I would leave it go talk to poxicator he has metallica's for much cheaper


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

vampyrdeath said:


> I would leave it go talk to poxicator he has metallica's for much cheaper


Pox is selling A metallica, not P metallica


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vampyrdeath said:


> I would leave it go talk to poxicator he has metallica's for much cheaper


Yea Petes are A.metalica : victory:


----------



## vampyrdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

my bad was half asleep lol


----------

